# Anyone work @ the Cosmetics counters in macys?



## angel_eyes4evah (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey everybody. So I applied to work at Macy's and got an email back that they want me to go to a group interview. I want to work at the Benefit counter b/c I know the products better than any of the other brands that Macy's sells.

What Kind of questions should I expect them to ask me. Are there any basics I should know? I'm almost 19, I go to college, I babysit twice a week and have two piano students....but I've never worked a real job before. What to expect? Should I know a bunch of stuff about ingredients etc, or will they teach me all that.

TIA

-Kristen


----------



## jessimau (Dec 13, 2006)

Is it a group interview specifically for that counter, or for the cosmetics department? You definitely don't need to know ingredients, but be up on products in general and currenty beauty/fashion trends.

When I interviewed for Biotherm at Macy's they asked about customer service experience and then when I interviewed with the AEs for the line they asked where I got info on fashion &amp; beauty trends, who my favorite designers are, stuff like that.

One warning for you: watch out for those stupid express credits! I hated having to ask everyone if they wanted a Macy's card, considering that most of my customers were repeat business.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2006)

Here are some threads that I think would be of great help to you.

Interview!

Group Interview for Macys

OMG I have a group interview at Macy's tomorrow! HELP

Job interview today!

Omg! MAC Called Me For An Interview!

I got an interview!

2nd interview today...

Calling back after interview etiquette

Erin's Interview w/ Macy's, I need advice on which line to go for!

Interview at Macy's


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the links Marisol! I'm going to close this thread since you've provided A LOT of great links!


----------

